# Is this a good price for this goat?



## Viola5 (Dec 10, 2013)

The goat is a Nubiam Boer. The owners are wanting $200 but their willing to drop down to $150 for her

I love her! but I want to know what you guys think.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If she was here for $150 I would probably go for it. Just check her out to make sure everything is good.....nice pink eyes no fish teats your basic stuff. But I wouldn't go over $150 myself


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

$150 would be cheap here. I'd definitely go look at her.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

She is a cutie for sure! If everyone looks healthy, she looks good, bite/teats/disease free, I would certainly think $150-$200 was reasonable. I've seen half as nice does go for double that price around different Craigslist Ads...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That definitely seems like a great deal. Especially for a de-horned black dapple. A very cute one at that!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How old is she?? I think it seems like a good price.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

What are you looking for in a goat? Are you hoping for a milker? If so, you might want to ask whether she's been handled much, how much milk her dam produced, etc.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

That would be cheap, here. Just make sure she's not a Trojan Horse, bringing varmints to your farm, etc.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I might pay that for her. Depends on age and how good her conformation is. Can't really see much in that pic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone, go look at her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree, it doesn't hurt to go take a look. :shades: Sounds like a good price for her.


----------



## Viola5 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies  

I went out and looked at her and the rest of the people's herd. All the goats were nice and well taking care of. They had all just got de-wormed and shots. 

So.... I got her!  

She is 6 months old.... But I think she might be pregnant :/ 

She hasn't been handled much but its day one here at my place and she's starting to let me pet her with out having to catch her first. 

I'm just doing meat goats. I'm not set up or ready for a milk goat. I'm going to college in year.

Here are some better pics of her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She sure is going to be tall but I like her even better then in the first picture you had posted. Why do you think she might already be bred?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like her better in these pictures too  you did good. She looks like my boer Nubian comet....not as flashy with the color but they sure look like they could be sisters. She was also really bad about being touched by now I can't keep her off me lol. Actually I also thought mine was prego too but hope your comet jr is like mine and not really be. But a big time congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! I think she's beautiful!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Viola5 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks 

I think she might be pregnant because. Her udder seems to be dropping and her pooch seems swollen. She's also been living with a buck since she's been born.

I'll start a thread on it with pics.


----------



## Viola5 (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's a link to my thread about her maybe being pregnant and there's pics on there too.... But their not the best 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/pooch-pics-171241/#post1773074


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very pretty Doe, congrats


----------

